# 3dp 3dt - getting v mild cramping - is this normal? Update - it's a BFP!



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi
Just looking for some reassurance as we had 2 x day 3 embies put back on Thursday and this morning I woke at 6am with very mild cramping heavy feeling - it went off after a few hours but has just come back.  Only way I can describe it is quite a heavy dull achy feeling.
My OTD isn't until 28th - so I'm really concerned that we still have 11 days to go and I'm having what feels like the beginnings of AF.
I'm just hoping this is cramping maybe because of implantation as the embies would be 6-7 days old today
Can anyone put my mind at rest as I'm starting to prepare myself that this is going to end pretty quickly for us.
Thanks in advance
Jess


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI

It's quite common to get cramping and AF like symptoms during 2ww. Can be due to the EC and ET procedures and especially down to the drugs, specifically the HCG trigger injection before EC which can stay in your body for up to 14 days and then the progesterone support you're on during 2ww.

If you had day 3 embies transferred on Thursday then you'd be 4dp3dt (4 days past 3 day transfer) today so your embies would be 7 days old. Once they reach blastocyst stage at 5 days old then they're usually ready to begin implanting, around 24 hours later, so when 6 days old but it may take up until they're about 12 days old.

You're at the right stage for implantation so it may be that, but it may also be down to lots of other reasons.

I know all too well how hard the 2ww is but stay positive and visualise those embies making themselves comfortable for the 9mths duration.

If you use the search tool you'll find your concern is a very frequently asked one and also, have a look at these polls on Voting board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewresults

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Natasha

Thanks for taking the time to reply, those links you gave me are really helpful.

Just think I need to try not to read into anything and just carry on - had very mild cramping again this morning with back ache.  Maybe, like you say, it's the drugs.  Hopefully we'll know for sure in 10 days.  Definitely think this is the worst bit!

Best wishes

Jess


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

hello Jess, just to let you know I had EC last monday and 5 day transfer on saturday, so my little ones are exactly the same age and I have awful backache too and wind and twinges. I was woken up last night with a strange pain in my lower abdomen.  Just like Minxy said, the EC and the hormones can play havoc with you, I find the progesterone gives me the worst and most confusing symptoms.  So lets pray that we are both getting our bfp's     It's my 6th 2ww and it doesnt get any easier but just thought I would pop in to tell u that ur not alone in the worries or crazyness      good luck


----------



## Katht (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Guys


I am getting quite a lot of stomach cramps and backache also feeling exhausted.  Don't know what to think, AF due tomorrow so on knicker watch.  It is such a difficult time when your body and mind are playing such tricks on you.  I can't remember having such pain on my 1st cycle but when I got my BFP on my 2nd I do so lets hope it's a good sign who knows!? Kath x


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Mollieboo and Katht
Thanks for your messages, I think it sends us all   makes you so annoyed with the waiting and your mind going overload.
Keep me posted on your progress hoping for   for us all x


----------



## Katht (Dec 12, 2009)

Not good news for me devastated AF started this morning OTD not until Thurs but definately think it is game over, gutted. After m/c last time and now BFN will I ever be a Mum?!  We both want to try again and aren't ready to give up but need to sell our flat which we rent out to finance it and contemplating trying a different clinic, Husband not convinced about Bourn Hall I think it is all down to nature! Take care everyone Kath x


----------



## Sparklepink (Oct 17, 2010)

hi everyone
its such a stressfull time!!
i had my egg collection on friday then embryo transfer just yesterday(4 days apart) and through the night i woke too really bad tummy pain & cramps,with me suffering a miscarriage in the past its the first thing i think off


----------



## 719341 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi All, I too have had stomach cramps and back ache for the last 2 days. I am post first IUI on Thursday 21st. Fingers crossed its nothing  x


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

just to reassure you all - I got a BFP today so cramps can be a good thing


----------



## MrsC11 (Aug 19, 2010)

congratulations mollyboo xx


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

KathT so sorry to hear of your BFN – really hope you can take time out to recover and recharge  
Sparklepink – good luck with your 2ww hope your OTD comes round soon for you  
719341 – fingers crossed for you too x  
Mollieboo – congratulations on your  
I’ve joined you and got a   too – can’t quite believe it feel in total shock – the happiest day of my life.  
I have a scan booked on 11th to see if its twinnies or not – when are you booked in for?

In terms of symptoms if anyone is on 'the watch' - I had very mild aching at 3dp 3dt, have felt unbelievable exhausted - like I have never felt before (10 -11 hours sleep isn't touching the sides!) swollen (.Y.), some lower back ache, and the last week an increased sense of smell - to the extent where it make me wretch.

Good luck for all you ladies on your 2WW - it is hell but miracles do happen


----------



## MrsC11 (Aug 19, 2010)

congratulations jess2010    ....... i am three days past three day transfer and feel like i have a stretching sort of pain like if a turn funny in bed, and a asort of dull back ache..i wonder wat causes that eh x


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Jess - I can agree with all your symptoms, occassional very mild ache in lower tummy and sometimes in sides, constipation (but Im going loo at least twice a day?), extreme tiredness, very sore boobs but not as big as when I get af, and a mild nausea which sometimes feels like water swirling in my tummy   , Ive also got backache and wake up to pee through the night, then cant get back to sleep cause I cant stop worrying    .  I havent got a scan day yet as my clinic like to repeat the pee test a week later (just incase of chem pg) then they will give me a date and we will see if one or two have snuggled in....


----------



## Sparklepink (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks jess.....3 days too go,   i dont know what too think really apart from im crappin myself!! 
congrats on BFP hunni,well done  
love sparkle x x


----------

